# Lucky Bobs Swap Meet



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Was in Milwaukee Thursday night and stopped by my Mecca. Picked up this flyer while there.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Great info... Have to go to that!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone ever been to this show?


----------

